# Fuel



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

....how long?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/how-long-will-low-gasoline-prices-last-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Jumped almost $0.40 here last week.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Short answer-- til the next "crisis"... then back through the roof...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A .20¢ here....

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/dow-closes-up-228-points-as-oil-surges-6-percent/ar-BBpO0Jj?ocid=ansmsnmoney11

Dow surges as oil climbs...


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Usually notice a drop in gas prices with every 4 year election cycle. Jumped @ $.30 in just a day or two last week. 20 miles will also make $.20 difference around here. 20 miles may seem like a little or a lot to some, so for reference, basically it's about 20 miles between towns large enough to have more than one gas station and a fast food joint or two.

Dow, gold, silver, oil, the US dollar, etc have been very volatile the past month or so.

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gold $1,200.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Gold $1,200.


Yup, and I don't understand the ratio of gold to silver- 80+:1 theoretically it should be 20:1; it was 25:1 a couple of years ago. And platinum is @3/4 the price of gold; it's all topsy-turvy. It used to be a good album went "gold" and THEN (if lucky) the album went platinum? I don't know that the record companies are going to do.  
Sure is fun to watch and speculate, too bad I'm ALWAYS wrong. :huh:

73, Mark


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I want to know when engine oil and other fluids are going to drop. John Deere still wants $700+ for drum of there various fluids. Something just don't compute in my mind of course nobody ever accused me of being smart.


----------

